# Things I learned today.



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

An Ariens snow blower can shred an entire Sunday paper before you realize what's happening! I never even saw it until chunks were flying out of the shoot.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, I guess no news is good news.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Better shredding than jamming.
Sid


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I did that once. Had confetti in the yard for quite some time. 11HP Greyhound beats small piece of paper.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

They actually said on the TV news this morning "the rolled-up newspaper at the end of the driveway is the #1 cause of broken snowblowers".

I'm not quite sure where that statistic came from, but I can believe it.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

you were luckey on the news paper. make sure you have extra shear pins for the next time it snows.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Sunday Times: "All the news that's fit to blow"

Even if the shear pins did not go, they might be weakened. +1 on getting a set now. (Bet they've had a run on them, too..)


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ha, I did the exact same thing today here in Nashua! There were a whole new type of snowflake flying around out there!


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

The phone book doesn't make it through (twice) or a pile of coat hangers.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Things I've learned in the past, a partially sheared pin is worse than a completely sheared one. When you hit something and it only bends the bolt it's a whole other story. You can't just remove it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

At least a paper I've paid for I'm looking for. It's that free, weekly paper that you never seem to remember what day it's going to end up in your driveway and where they'll chuck it. Only good thing on those is they aren't as thick and they usually do just pass right through.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looked out early this am , the plow guy hadn't been here yet ( very unusual ) but the paper guy had. Got dressed and got the paper before it got plowed into a snow bank I may need to cut back. 
He never did show up to plow our end of the road , hope everything is ok with him.


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder but I already have a spare set of sheer bolts. Snow blowers and outboard motors, don't leave home without sheer pins/bolts!


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

That happened to me with my old snow blower. Only trouble is that one the newspaper got wet from rain then froze solid, was like hitting a log. It got sucked in and squeezed behind the impeller. I had to rip the entire housing apart to get it out.


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

This newspaper was instant confetti. The motor never missed a beat. The only clue that I had sucked up anything other than snow was the blue plastic bag pieces and all the little bits of paper everywhere.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Johnny_W said:


> This newspaper was instant confetti. The motor never missed a beat. The only clue that I had sucked up anything other than snow was the blue plastic bag pieces and all the little bits of paper everywhere.



Nice ! Strong machine hehe.
Quite windy tonight in NH !  If I see confetti blow by I'll know where it came from


----------

